# New Essence magazine cover



## IvyTrini (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi folks, has anyone seen the new Essence magazine cover with Jill Scott?? OMG her makeup looks amazing!!!  I was wondering if anyone knew what lip colour was she wearing??? I think its the perfect nude for her.  Can anyone tell? Or at least who I could contact to find out?
Thx!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 15, 2007)

according to the mag, she's wearing  Maybelline New York ShineSeduction Lip Color in Ruby Spell


----------



## L281173 (Aug 15, 2007)

Even though, I am not a big fan of neutral colors, that shade in flattering on Jill Scott's complexion.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 15, 2007)

Eek!  Where's my new _Essence_?  Is she wearing any MAC in her layout?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is the cover in case anyone wanted to see it.  Monifa Mortis did the makeup.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 15, 2007)

Hopefully, I will get mine soon.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Aug 21, 2007)

She does look absolutely stunning throughout the issue.  Do the damn thing Jill!!!!


----------

